# Budget full HD LED monitor under 8k



## sunny656 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi friends please suggest me hd led monitor but it should be full hd 19-22 inches under 8k please


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 6, 2011)

Check out this:

BenQ G2222HDL:
Buy BenQ 21.5 Inch LED Full HD Monitor with DVI Port G2222HDL Black at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

or,

Benq G2220HD:
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!Benq G2220 22'' Wide Screen TFT LCD - TheITWares

or,

Dell ST2220L
*www.letsbuy.com/dell-22-inch-widescreen-hd-led-monitor--st2220l-p-21986


----------

